# grind volume



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

ok stupid question #403

for different beans can you get a different volume of grind for the same input weight...?

I ask because I just finished my mystery kilo, where 18g would be brim full in my ims basket when levelling with my finger (i had to be careful not to accidentally sweep any overboard).

Now Ive opened a new (rested) bag of BB milk buster and the same 18g input barely comes close to the brim, which actually makes levelling before tamping a problem. I dont think my scales have suddenly gone iffy, so is it possible that the new beans are somehow denser? IF not then something odd is going on.

I may as well add that im also failing miserably with the new bean.....almost choking the machine yet nothing but sour and quite thin too....

cheers


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

jj-x-ray said:


> ok stupid question #403
> 
> for different beans can you get a different volume of grind for the same input weight...?
> 
> ...


Definitely a yes. Refer to numerous posts re 'dialling in'.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Think it's the reason





 suggests fixing dose first when dialing in a recipe.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

It's also why IMS baskets are rated for a range, such as 18-22 grams


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

I thought this was gona be about the loudness of the grind, can you turn it down like ha!


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Ok so I'm not going mad cheers.

May have to get one of those ocd tools though now 18g is under brim, my prep is not as good with this bean.

This bean also seems incredibly sensitive to grind setting....barely a degree one way and it's a 60s almost choking pour.....barely a degree the other and it's a 20s gusher


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

jj-x-ray said:


> Ok so I'm not going mad cheers.
> 
> May have to get one of those ocd tools though now 18g is under brim, my prep is not as good with this bean.
> 
> This bean also seems incredibly sensitive to grind setting....barely a degree one way and it's a 60s almost choking pour.....barely a degree the other and it's a 20s gusher


Try increasing your dose a bit to get a similar fill hight & adjust the output accordingly to hit the ratio you're after.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

jj-x-ray said:


> Ok so I'm not going mad cheers.
> 
> May have to get one of those ocd tools though now 18g is under brim, my prep is not as good with this bean.
> 
> This bean also seems incredibly sensitive to grind setting....barely a degree one way and it's a 60s almost choking pour.....barely a degree the other and it's a 20s gusher


Change your prep, there is no reason to have the dose up to/over the lip of the basket for flattening off. Grind dose into a cup, transfer to the PF and do a couple of downward then sideways taps. OCD type tool is a good idea, set it to the appropriate depth and you may not even need to tamp.

No bean is that sensitive to grind setting, you may be at the borderline of a usable grind/recipe. I don't doubt what you are saying is happening, but the bean itself is unlikely the cause.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Think it's the reason


LOL Thanks for that. If anyone asks me about my workflow I'll post a link to that with a couple of notes.

1) What size basket to use and how much of a particular bean to get a nice puck that pops out cleanly. I can find something like a 10% variation in weight according to the bean that is being used.

2) This means I can not lock weight initially especially on a new bean that I have never used before. A new size of basket makes that aspect worse. it can take a lot of shots to find out what fill level it needs.

When that's out of the way then taste based on the notes for the bean and my preferences changing things just as the video suggests other than pushing things one way or the other to see what it does to taste and then honing in on what I want to produce.

John

-


----------



## lucasd (Feb 24, 2015)

Stanic said:


> It's also why IMS baskets are rated for a range, such as 18-22 grams


They are ranged because of different location of shower in machines.

Look at their single (height of basket as reference) that depending on machine has different capacity (not a range).


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

lucasd said:


> They are ranged because of different location of shower in machines.
> 
> Look at their single (height of basket as reference) that depending on machine has different capacity (not a range).


Well, also because of that

I regularly dose 12g of medium roast into the IMS B70 1t h26,5E basket rated 7-9 grams, and pull shots on Elektra Kappa 2 group machine without hitting the shower


----------

